# HVLP sprayer question



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the Woodriver Pro HVLP sprayer. I just ordered the 2mm needle kit so I can spray some latex paint.

I have never used this sprayer yet. My wife and I bought a house and have a ton of painting to do. I have about 7 doors that we are going to paint white. I am also refinishing all the kitchen cabinets (white as well).

Do I need to thin the latex paint even if I'm using the 2mm needle kit? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I am not familar with the Woodriver Pro sprayer. Latex paint usually needs to be thinned. If the spray comes out with spatter marks, thinning is required. I believe latex paint can be thinned up to 25%, but too thin a mixture will not provide good paint adhesion. I like to spray a shellac coat followed by a light sanding before applying paint. Best to try a sample spray on scrap. Use your viscosameter and strain the paint before loading it into your sprayer.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used latex in a sprayer and I used a product called Flowtrol with it but I am not sure if it was a thinner or if I used extra water with it. Check with the paint manufacturer or the sprayer manufacturer.

Looks like you have your work cut out for you, Doug. congratulations on getting a house!!

............Cheers, Jim


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Thin it 10% with water, water is the ONLY thinner for latex. For your trim, cabinets or furniture, add 2 oz of Floetrol, per quart of paint. Floetrol helps latex level out. Spray your doors laying down (not you, the doors). Stir the latex using a mixer in a drill.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback guys! I appreciate it. Is Floetrol something you can buy at a big box store?

Jim: I do have my work cut out for me! 100 year old house kept in really good shape. Just needs a lot of updating!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll share a tip I got that you can use, or not. I have the Earlex 6900 sprayer and I was shone, for latex paint, to thin it with winter type windshield washer fluid. There is methanol in it and I guess it helps with flow but I don't know, all I know is that it works great. I don't use water or anything else, just the washer fluid and I thin it until I get the correct flow from the cup, usually around 10%. The color of the fluid never seems to have any effect on the color I am spraying either. I have had great results using this method and it's much cheaper then using floetrol. Give it a try if you want.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I used windshield fluid to thin latex when I painted my house exterior trim. I think the soap actually lubricates the gun, helps the fluid flow out nicely. Like retfr8flyr says, about 10%. Yes you can get Floetrol any place they sell paint.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats a cool tip. I'm painting a pretty modern bright white. The white won't be affected by the color of the windshield fluid? I think the one I have in my garage has a bluish/green tint to it. Worth a shot…..


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have sprayed white before and I could not see any difference in the color. Everything always comes out looking great. I don't know if it's the soap, like Sam suggested, or the methanol but it really works to let the paint lay down well. I have even sprayed high gloss white enamel on trim work and it came out looking really good. Give it a try, it's sure cheap enough.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

DAK I bought the same sprayer last year when I redid all my cabinet doors. Want my number one tip?

Don't use paint

I used all the Sherwin Williams Proclassic enamel (I did white, but you could tint to your style). I used that stuff straight out of the can with the tip that came with the gun and it worked great. Enamel is more expensive but levels very well and its a lot more durable. If you can wait, wait until SW goes a 30-40% off sale and then stock up. A gallon or two goes a very long way through the gun.

I tried using this on some interior doors, but I wasn't happy with the results. I used cheapo box store 6 panel primed hollow core doors. I found the sprayer to spray them a little splotchy. Instead I used 4" foam rollers and paint brushes with the same enamel and got great results.

If you have any questions let me know!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

This is what I'm using…..









Do I still thin this 10%. I'll be using 2mm needle


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I paint all of my used machinery, when needed of course with QC 90 enamel paint .Even with a brush it goes on great and evens itself as said here to look like sprayed paint.This thread of yours has given me the appetite to look further into this type of spray set up I have 2 of their make of floor hoovers and the suck both of them really well LOL best wishes Alistair


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I just ordered target coatings em6500 water based tinted lacquer for my earlex hvlp. Hoping it will be the perfect thing.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

> I used windshield fluid to thin latex when I painted my house exterior trim. I think the soap actually lubricates the gun, helps the fluid flow out nicely. Like retfr8flyr says, about 10%. Yes you can get Floetrol any place they sell paint.
> 
> - Earlextech


The windshield fluid has a higher ph than water which helps prevent the latex emulsion from breaking, which will happen if you add too much water. It also can reduce the viscosity of the paint and aid in leveling.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Before we were talking about thinning latex paint, but I'm using the enamel (I posted pic above). I dont know what the difference is. Do I still thin the enamel just like I would latex paint?


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes. Anything labeled as "latex" is water borne.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool thanks! I appreciate all the help. Think I'm gonna give the windshield fluid a shot

Clean the gun with soap/water? Or is there a specific solvent I should be using?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually…. I'm assuming I need to spray primer first? Do I thin the primer down the same way?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My hvlp has a viscosity cup and anything that won't go thru it in I think 120 seconds needs to be thinned regardless of which needle I'm using. Do you have a viscosity cup.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I don't think so


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok. You likely do need to thin. Will you use a water based primer? Most things need about 10% thinning.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes - I have a water based primer


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

When you thin it, you need to make sure you mix it very well. With your stirring stick, mix for a while and then pull it out and watch as the paint runs off. Make sure that it all runs off at the same rate. At first the water will not be mixed in well and you will see it run off first and then the part that is not thinned yet will run off slower.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

You said it was a 100 year old house, are they new doors? Anything that is already sealed (painted) doesn't need primer. It doesn't "need" primer, but occasionally I find something, usually painted very dark, that I know will take at least two coats to cover. In these situations I will use primer for a first coat, simply to save money.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

> Yes - I have a water based primer
> 
> - dakremer


water based primer is tough….harder to use than the paint you want to use

I really like Bin shellac base primer…....no problem with water based paint over it


----------

